# RS-3/RDC/NW2/SD40-2 Battery Conversion



## Southern5217 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm new to the hobby of garden railroading but have some experience with HO scale modeling, and I can't start a traditional garden railway because my family rents an apartment. Fortunately, free-standing layouts are allowed and I recently asked about a battery-powered engine on a length of G-scale track outside on the ground, and was told it was fine as long as it remained free standing and able to be pulled up after each use. I know next to nothing about the battery conversion process, but I would like to be able to succesfully convert one or more of the engines mentioned in the topic subject bar. Anyone have any suggestions/ideas?


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MLS, 
There are numerous remote/radio control systems available for large scale trains. Some of the simplest are by Del Taparro, one of our forum folks, which allow you to manually set the speed and direction and let the train run. His systems can also use station stops and timers to allow the trains to run by themselves. Radio control comes in many flavors, Aristocraft has their Revolution system, and Train Engineer (discontinued), CVP Products (cvpusa.com) makes Airwire, Dave Goodson sells RCS Systems and Locolink is still available. I personally would suggest Airwire, easy to install, robust electronics and made in the US. Battery technology has come a long way in the past several years. Lithium Polymer and Lithium ion batteries provide very good weight to amperage ratios which mean more run time per charge. 
Just some thoughts, 

Don


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Del Taparro also has fine R/C units that use commonly available hobby transmiters (lowers the cost), plus he has charging and hook-up modules. See his Railboss line.









Google: G-Scale Graphics, he also makes vinyl lettering, hence the Graphics....

John


----------



## Southern5217 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks. Now the biggest question I've got is will these electronics fit inside the locos at all? If not, I've thought of using a wire connection between the engine and a battery car so you could swap for a second battery car. Tired of the same old boxcar all the time? Put a passenger combine in the train or a different freight car. All one would have to do is connect the plug to the socket and you'd be good to go.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

As far as I know you should have little problem fitting everything. The battery car is a popular idea as well, some stick the reciever there and use one R/C for all engines. 
On board installations are most popular as many add sound cards and speakers and want the sound coming from the engine.... that's next year eh? 

Happy Rails 
John


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

Check out this site http://www.members.optusnet.com.au/satr/2point4GHz.htm. 
Very basic and economical way of doing radio control, I use it and fit everything inside my locos batteries included. 
I have done an LGB side rod diesel, a short LGB tank engine and into a Bachmann tender cut in half. 
I used it because I cannot afford the commercially available equipment.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm no electronics expert, or even close to it. But I have managed the installation of Airwire into the NW2 and LocoLinc into the RS3 and RDC. The RS3 was probably the hardest as the body is quite narrow. On that installation, at the time I didn't think there was room onboard for a battery, so I made a tail for a trailing battery car.

On the NW2, I used a ribbon cable to connect the Calf. Plenty of room in both units for a battery, sound etc.


----------

